# Villagers You'd Still Like to See Return



## Primarina (Apr 14, 2017)

Are there any villagers that didn't return in the Welcome Amiibo update that you'd still like to see return either in a future update/port of ACNL or a future title?

Some of my top choices would be:

Carrot, Cupcake, Huggy, Liz, Nosegay, Rhoda, Valise, and Zoe.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 14, 2017)

Cupcake, meow, bow, dozer,  pierre,  hambo.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 14, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Cupcake, meow, bow, dozer,  pierre,  hambo.



Nice to see a fellow Cupcake fan. I miss her and always felt like she was conspicuously absent from later games as she and Cookie were clearly a thematic set.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 17, 2017)

Rio the Ostrich and Dozer the bear.

I was pretty happy seeing Sprocket again though.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

Woolio. I really, really need Woolio. My favourite villager ever, next to Static.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 17, 2017)

Kit (the only squirrel who isn't back!), Ace and Woolio.


Also Carmen the mouse.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 17, 2017)

Chuck the bull! I loved his house in AC:GCN. He had the green set and it was so wonderful. I made my kitchen with the green set as a nice little homage.


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

that one frog sunny




shes such a babe


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 18, 2017)

Champ. Would love to see him back.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 19, 2017)

Champ the jock monkey from ACWW and ACCF. He was the only villager in ACWW and/or ACCF that didn't return. 

I'd also like to see Iggy the old jock goat return as well. He is one of my favorite villagers in AC GCN.


----------



## Xandra (Apr 19, 2017)

Woolio


----------



## HHoney (Apr 19, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Woolio



Woolioooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## moonford (Apr 19, 2017)

Nosegay, Lulu and Zoe are obvious choices for me.  If they came back I think Nosegay should become an uchi and Lulu/Zoe should stay the same personalities. c:

I would love to see Pironkon come back, he was meant to be in this update but they cut him out along with many others. =(
His English name would have been Shark, which is pretty cool. :'(

Pierre is another villager who I think should return, he would be a great candidate for a smug cat. He could be good friends with Pietro.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Nosegay, Lulu and Zoe are obvious choices for me.  If they came back I think Nosegay should become an uchi and Lulu/Zoe should stay the same personalities. c:
> 
> I would love to see Pironkon come back, he was meant to be in this update but they cut him out along with many others. =(
> His English name would have been Shark, which is pretty cool. :'(
> ...



According to this person who is a data miner, that bit about Pironkon is unfortunately an unfounded rumor that went around: https://jinglefruit.tumblr.com/post/154852207441/since-you-seem-to-be-a-pretty-good-hacker-texture

However, I would love to see him come back in a future game, and I love Nosegay and Zoe and would love to see them come back.

Bring back all the villagers, I say.


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

Primarina said:


> According to this person who is a data miner, that bit about Pironkon is unfortunately an unfounded rumor that went around: https://jinglefruit.tumblr.com/post/154852207441/since-you-seem-to-be-a-pretty-good-hacker-texture
> 
> However, I would love to see him come back in a future game, and I love Nosegay and Zoe and would love to see them come back.
> 
> Bring back all the villagers, I say.



Oh, now I'm even more sad.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 20, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Pierre is another villager who I think should return, he would be a great candidate for a smug cat. He could be good friends with Pietro.


Yes! Pierre and Pietro would be cute friends.
But maybe remain a lazy, since Pietro is a smug already.

I agree with a lot of the villagers mentioned in this thread: Bow, Meow, Woolio, Pierre, Liz, Iggy...
I'd add Flash from the island! Maybe Jubei.. Pigleg and Sven too -Pigleg especially! And Tarou from the Japanese one, because he's a jock wolf (and he's got cute eyes)! owo


----------



## Espurr (Apr 20, 2017)

Forever hoping for Bow and Meow to make triumphant returns.

They make me think of Tamagotchis with their digital faces.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

I haven't played any other Animal Crossing game besides New Leaf, but I think Champ would be cool to have.. there are very few jock villagers that I like and if he were in ACNL, he'd probably be my favorite jock type


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)

i want bow, meow and zoe to come back really bad (but burn zoe's huge wart off come on)


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd like to see Zoe return. She's one of the best looking anteaters out there and probably one of the only villagers I haven't had the pleasure of having in my ACGC town. Anteaters are so hard to get in the game, so I wish she'd return because she'd be so much more easier to get in town with the amiibo update.


----------



## Fefo (Apr 23, 2017)

I just want all of them back to be honest. I had some good times during ACG with villagers that aren't available anymore (Emerald, Cupcake, Betty, Twirp, Flash, Dozer, Quetzal, Iggy, Bessie and Marcy especially).


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

Champ!!!!


----------



## Flare (Apr 28, 2017)

Let's see...


Tarou
Woolio
Champ
Sunny

Not much, but I would've liked to have seen these return.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I think they brought back a great deal of the characters from Animal Crossing Population Growing for the gamecube. I think they brought back most if not all of them? (correct me if Im wrong?)

But I'd love if they brought the Japanese-only characters from Animal Forest into a new game. Some of the villagers look and seem so awesome. Like the clown cat Pierre. Along with some other sweet villagers!

Edit: he is actually a mime cat, not a clown. Even better c:


----------



## Primarina (Apr 29, 2017)

mitzi_crossing said:


> I think they brought back a great deal of the characters from Animal Crossing Population Growing for the gamecube. I think they brought back most if not all of them? (correct me if Im wrong?)



I was including Japanese-only characters as well, but there are still a good number of villagers (and islanders) from Animal Crossing: Population Growing that have still not returned. Off the top of my head, these include Nosegay, Zoe, Sven, Cupcake, Iggy, Elina, Huggy, Twirp, Carmen (the mouse, not the rabbit), Tiara, Penny, Woolio, Bessie, Belle, Petunia, and Faith, among others.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 29, 2017)

I haven't played any other AC game besides New Leaf and so I don't know any of the other villagers, but I would love for every single one to be included!  All ugly ones, and all cute ones! And even more new ones! Hopefully for the next game. I just want more variety, tbh.


----------



## Verecund (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd love it if they brought back Kit! There's a bunch of others I'd really like to see as well, but Kit's definitely the main one, he's so cute!


----------



## Primarina (May 1, 2017)

Verecund said:


> I'd love it if they brought back Kit! There's a bunch of others I'd really like to see as well, but Kit's definitely the main one, he's so cute!



Kit is definitely cute, and welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (May 3, 2017)

All of them, especially Hambo and Woolio.


----------



## Manson (May 7, 2017)

I want them all!! Imagine having all the cards of every villager, the possibilities would be endless and to be able to know them all, the idea makes me happy.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

I think all the villagers need to be in the same game at some point. Kind of dumb that some only show up in one or two.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (May 11, 2017)

I want to make a town based on the movie, but then I realised that Champ isn't in New Leaf. rip

Instead, I decided to go for Rudy (since he kinda reminds me of Champ). First time I've had a jock villager in New Leaf since New Year's Eve.


----------



## KattWithAKink (May 23, 2017)

Champ and Flossie the Mouse


----------



## Dork (May 23, 2017)

i like shoukichi!







i think his design is neat idk :')


----------



## Catsinabucket (May 24, 2017)

Dork said:


>



Those are eyes that have seen the end...


----------

